# chinese gh



## glanzav

iv been told that in the chinese growths that theres not actual real gh in them

but there just gh realisers in there


----------



## xpower

Rips are GTG imo

better than blue tops I've tried & kigs.(weather they be under dosed or the rips overdosed I'm not sure)

Also different to GHRP as I'm now using that too


----------



## 3752

so how does the person or persons saying this say they are going to prove this statement? or do they believe people are just going to take there word on it......or maybe they have the real GH but you can only buy from them


----------



## glanzav

true paul im just looking at price factor

can real gh be made and the a company make a profit at 35quid a box


----------



## glanzav

i wouldnt say its my source either trying to make money either

cos hes told me not to bother with and that he believes the only ones spot on is the gentropin cartidges but he cant get any for now and when he does get them he only manages to get a couple


----------



## StephenC

Until someone pays to get them independently tested then were just pi55ing in the wind, there are many compounds which could be put in that vial to give you the 'effects' of gh, some of which could have potentially dangerous effects.


----------



## ausbuilt

glanzav said:


> true paul im just looking at price factor
> 
> can real gh be made and the a company make a profit at 35quid a box


absolutely, it wouldn't cost £10 in costs for 1000iu... peptides are very cheap to make- its no more epensive to make GH than insulin, and insulin is sold as an example for £15.50 in boots for 2x300iu.... the price for GH is based on marketing; not actual costs of manufacture. Also peptides (GRF etc) are all made the same way... and GH could be sold for the same price.. but most peps are sold as research chemicals not for human use- as they are not approved; at any rate from a commercial perspective, should not cost more than insulin...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

china wants world dominance, they will sell stuff and near cost to get business plus their currency is under-valued


----------



## glanzav

but then it goes back to the point of how you would feel, look etc on proper cartridges compared to generic vials

and if its that cheap why havent hopsitals cracked onto it


----------



## MXD

glanzav said:


> but then it goes back to the point of how you would feel, look etc on proper cartridges compared to generic vials
> 
> and if its that cheap why havent hopsitals cracked onto it


Because pharma drugs make billions every year the same way..


----------



## ausbuilt

glanzav said:


> but then it goes back to the point of how you would feel, look etc on proper cartridges compared to generic vials
> 
> and if its that cheap why havent hopsitals cracked onto it


that's a whole 'nother can of worms with how pharma companies supply the NHS..

There is absolutely nothing wrong with chinese GH, it works very well- just look at their swimmers ;-)

But seriously, its great stuff, I can't tell the diff between chinese GH (hyges/jin) and nordtopin- I've used both.


----------



## lostwars

i cant believe the physical difference since ive begun taking reptropins, ive leaned out around the stomach and feel rock hard, ive gone up 12 lbs in the 4 wks aswell its amazing product


----------



## hilly

lostwars said:


> i cant believe the physical difference since ive begun taking reptropins, ive leaned out around the stomach and feel rock hard, ive gone up 12 lbs in the 4 wks aswell its amazing product


are reptropins different to riptropins because i didnt notice anything magic in 4 weeks. However i havnt off any gh i have ran either 

what dose were u running 10iu a day??


----------



## 3752

glanzav said:


> i wouldnt say its my source either trying to make money either
> 
> cos hes told me not to bother with and that he believes the only ones spot on is the gentropin cartidges but he cant get any for now and when he does get them he only manages to get a couple


sorry but this is an opinion of someone who sells it....

no one can positively say that a brand is under or over dosed it is all an opinion, pharmacy can be assured because of the testing and it regulated by the authorities now some may scoff at this but there is a reason that you can get Chinese generics so cheap it is because they are unlicensed and unregulated...this is why some batches are better than others...

now there are only a few companies in china that produces licenced GH Gen-Sci(don't export anymore...no matter what your source tells you  ) Ansomone and the original pin wheel hyge......now even the 8iu hyge is unlicensed.....

now when all things are equal 4iu's is 4iu's yet when a new product like say Kigs come out they are very potent well 4iu's cannot be made stronger so they must be overdosed.....you think  this is done to create a buzz...anyone who used the first batch and have used them of late would agree....so not surprising the new Brand Rips seems to be stronger than all other brands i will bet my house by this time next year they will seem average..... 

Rips and Kigs are Chinese generics(by the way there is more than one lab producing unlabelled generics in china...) the GH sold by Lixus is relabelled Rips which are labelled generics......do you guys really thing all these UGL labs are building labs with expensive equipment to sell GH for a few quid 

peptides like Ghrp and Mod GRF/CJC without DAC will give similar results to most Chinese GH if used correctly.....and it is cheaper.....

and for those that say they have used Chinese generic like rips and kigs and say they are the same as norditropin have not been using genuine pharmacy norditropin...... 

i have used GH constantly for the last 8yrs and i have used pretty much every brand out there and believe me there is a big difference between a pharmacy GH like Simplexx and a generic Chinese brand like Kigs or Rips and even from a licenced lab like th pinwheel hyge.....

you get what you pay for this holds more truth for GH than most other PEDs we use....i have said this before there are 3 tiers to GH, the top tier is the best but all three tiers will be GH....it is the batch quality and being regulated that makes the difference....


----------



## ausbuilt

i can get any sample of GH tested at the same lab that's developed the GH detection test for the olympics; I'm happy to test any brand, and scan the results up here... I have a friend at the lab, and should be able to do this at next to no cost (well I'm happy to pay out of idle curiousity!


----------



## Raptor

ausbuilt said:


> i can get any sample of GH tested at the same lab that's developed the GH detection test for the olympics; I'm happy to test any brand, and scan the results up here... I have a friend at the lab, and should be able to do this at next to no cost (well I'm happy to pay out of idle curiousity!


Has he tested the purity of Rips and Hyge mate?


----------



## ausbuilt

Raptor said:


> Has he tested the purity of Rips and Hyge mate?


I only have nordtropin on perscription at the moment- hoping my hyges arrive next week. This conversation only came up last week with him. I'll test my hyge, but i've never purchased kigs/rips. Happy to post my results of my hyges when i get it... if someone feels like volunteering 1 vial of another brand...


----------



## Raptor

ausbuilt said:


> I only have nordtropin on perscription at the moment- hoping my hyges arrive next week. This conversation only came up last week with him. I'll test my hyge, but i've never purchased kigs/rips. Happy to post my results of my hyges when i get it... if someone feels like volunteering 1 vial of another brand...


Im over in spain, but i know of someone in Bristol who's always wanting to get stuff tested, im sure he'll post you a bottle of his Rips

I'll send him a message on facebook, if he doesn't want to then i'll send one by air mail ha.. would be very interesting to see the results


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## 3752

ausbuilt said:


> i can get any sample of GH tested at the same lab that's developed the GH detection test for the olympics; I'm happy to test any brand, and scan the results up here... I have a friend at the lab, and should be able to do this at next to no cost (well I'm happy to pay out of idle curiousity!


this is great mate and would be interested in the results



romper stomper said:


> China has of unliscnesed producers of just about everything and many lisceneced copanies who produce will also farm out to lesser cheaper companies - this is why there are greatly differenig batches for sure.
> 
> Producers may not export but companies and individuals can and will- there are different rules for export goods thet are not destined for the local market - even if you want to purchase in China you can not get from the manufacturer - you have to ship out and ship back in again - obvioulsy few people do this and go straight to the manufacturer will a little cash and low and behold wonders happen.


no mate not now GenSci was hit very hard by the American Government in operation raw deal and do not sell or ship outside of the country i am led to believe they insist this does not happen by there resellers, now obviously this could mean the odd box could make it through but if it did it would be in such demand the price would be very high.....the Jintropin that is in this country now is in a rectangular box with a sticker on the top saying jintropin a blind man can see this looks nothing like the original and looks very much like the Generic GH that is shipped in a rectangular white box


----------



## Cluk89

very interesting thread......


----------



## SteamRod

ausbuilt said:


> I only have nordtropin on perscription at the moment- hoping my hyges arrive next week. This conversation only came up last week with him. I'll test my hyge, but i've never purchased kigs/rips. Happy to post my results of my hyges when i get it... if someone feels like volunteering 1 vial of another brand...


I will send you a vial of kigs is you like.

I would be interested to see the results. The stuff gives me welts at the inj site. sore joints and numb hands.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> you get what you pay for this holds more truth for GH than most other PEDs we use....i have said this before there are 3 tiers to GH, the top tier is the best but all three tiers will be GH....it is the batch quality and being regulated that makes the difference....


THIS


----------



## ausbuilt

SteamRod said:


> I will send you a vial of kigs is you like.
> 
> I would be interested to see the results. The stuff gives me welts at the inj site. sore joints and numb hands.


if you donate a vial of kigs, and Raptor does the rips, I'll be doing one of my hyge's and a generic blue top that came my way as well...

I'm chatting to my lab mate tonight.. so will let you know a timeline..

if you're donating a vial, pm me for my address, after i post up the result of my chat tonight.


----------



## Anthony83

I've getropin aswell from hyge that I'll send u aswell mate


----------



## bigacb

This will be very interesting to find out the results. Top man for doing it Ausbuilt!


----------



## Mr H

yeah i too have getropin and dont mind sending one for testing as my source prices this gh higher than kigs and rips


----------



## LittleChris

ausbuilt said:


> if you donate a vial of kigs, and Raptor does the rips, I'll be doing one of my hyge's and a generic blue top that came my way as well...
> 
> I'm chatting to my lab mate tonight.. so will let you know a timeline..
> 
> if you're donating a vial, pm me for my address, after i post up the result of my chat tonight.


Ah you have no shame. The things you will do for a few ius of HGH :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

ausbuilt said:


> if you donate a vial of kigs, and Raptor does the rips, I'll be doing one of my hyge's and a generic blue top that came my way as well...
> 
> I'm chatting to my lab mate tonight.. so will let you know a timeline..
> 
> if you're donating a vial, pm me for my address, after i post up the result of my chat tonight.


I tried PM'ing you mate but your inbox is full. I have generic yellow tops if you want to test one?


----------



## ausbuilt

bigmitch69 said:


> I tried PM'ing you mate but your inbox is full. I have generic yellow tops if you want to test one?


so far

1x Kig

1x hyge

so yes, your yellow top is different, and welcome

have cleared my inbox


----------



## glanzav

i got some sandoz omnitrope now but wont be starting it till i get another couple vials in the next week or two

anyone tried this


----------



## micreed

pmd u mate got some red tops


----------



## ausbuilt

red tops, yellow tops and hyge so far.. Kig coming I think?

I'm expecting the ones that arrive on tues, to be tested by thurs..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Awesome, top man ausbuilt.

Repped.


----------



## K1eran

very intresting...


----------



## ausbuilt

UPDATE:

so far I've got:

1x Red top (alpha gen pharma)

1x Yellow top

Thanks to the guys who sent those in, they did as they promised in the posts above.

1xBlue top

1x Hyge (hygetropin.cn origin).

1x norditropin Simplexx

From me 

delivering to lab for analysis tomorrow, time permitting.


----------



## hermie07

anyone one else on hyge at the moment as i have been on for about three week and i feel more tired than i was before i started it. diet and training same as before. 4 iu ed. THOUGHTS?


----------



## jimmy89

will be very interested in this top man ausbuilt


----------



## Duc999

jimmy89 said:


> will be very interested in this top man ausbuilt


x2


----------



## ausbuilt

hermie07 said:


> anyone one else on hyge at the moment as i have been on for about three week and i feel more tired than i was before i started it. diet and training same as before. 4 iu ed. THOUGHTS?


Do a search on HGH and T4- I've posted a lot on this.

Basically, while many can take HGH and not feel bad, I think many who have used it will agree that for a while you feel "energised" but then after a while the effect "wears off"; others will actually start to be more worn out then before they started (these would be the most sensitive to T4/thyroid function, and possibly other adrenal hormones).

I've seen to two endocrinologists and both have noted that they never prescribe HGH without checking thyroid function, and even for those that start with OK thyroid function, they eventually add T4, and in fact, surprisingly to many, cortisol is often also prescribed!

I know when I had my blood/urine tests, i was taking 100mcg T4 for 3months (started at 0, went to 50, then 100, based on my body temp), and it seems I'm STILL low on T4 on 100mcg (awaiting result to see if I will move to 150 or 200...)

Also tested are DHEA, melatonin, test, oestrogen and progesterone levels.. there's more to supercharing an engine than just bolting on a blower... well its a bit like this with running HGH (and hey, even just supercharging you muscle growth with AAS, means you need, AIs + PCT, none of which are an exact science, but more people have a bit of an idea what its all about). The problem with GH is people don't really know what other hormones may need to be manipulated as well...

For the lethargy, some call this "adrenal" burn out; I'm not sure I agree with this, but I would say thyroid at the very least prob needs a kick up...

THIS IS NOT A DOSAGE RECOMMENDATION FOR THE READER!! just a point to say this is one of the most common issues...

the body temperature protocol is an excellent tool, of course it doesn't beat a hormone profile based on blood and urine tests....

BTW, I'm only taking 2-3iu per day... and 100mcg each of mod GRF(1-29) and ipamorelin before bed (with 10mg melatonin).


----------



## ausbuilt

Update:

Samples received so far have been delivered to the lab (managed to drop them of before heading out of the country with work!); as its a friend doing it for no charge, its being fitted in during quiet periods- each sample takes 3 hours to prep/run, so I will keep everyone posted on timing of results :thumb:


----------



## micreed

nice 1 bud results will be interesting i think.....


----------



## Guest

we still waiting for the results


----------



## ageless

I second that....please....ageless


----------



## micreed

read the mans statements its thru a mate ...fit it in when poss....so that means he will post when he can ....does have other things to do ya know .patience is a virtue


----------



## ausbuilt

micreed said:


> read the mans statements its thru a mate ...fit it in when poss....so that means he will post when he can ....does have other things to do ya know .patience is a virtue


yep! via e-mail one sample's done so far; think all the results should be in over the next couple of weeks- I don't push it as its a favour  you can't argue with free! LOL


----------



## FatScrub

That's more than fair mate.

Thanks so far. VERY interested in the results


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hows this coming along mate?


----------



## Hendrix

Subbed


----------



## ausbuilt

sorry for the delay everyone- still in progress, but my mate at the lab is backed up with actual work... but this is still happening.


----------



## lostwars

sorry riptropins buddy ye it seems every person who talks about them has the same sides


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> sorry for the delay everyone- still in progress, but my mate at the lab is backed up with actual work... but this is still happening.


No probs, I think were lucky this is getting done at all!


----------



## lostwars

brilliant cant wait to see these reults, were getting a real heads up here

i was wondering if hgh could be substituted with a protein peptite, not saying it is, im a little suspious for me own good

im currently using 4iu ed x 4-5 days and im holding a lot of mass considering im on pct and not training as im off the aas till she gets her baby, find it hard to train without the growingh taking place


----------



## Doink

Looking forward to these results!

As and when they're available obviously... cheers Aus.


----------



## B-50

any news?


----------



## bigacb

Sorry if i've missed but did anyone send any Rip's off to be tested?


----------



## m575

bump for this as i see ausbuilt is online


----------



## ausbuilt

sorry folks- still delayed.. but def still happening. I haven't forgotten!


----------



## Guest

any news?


----------



## apple

not going to happen imo.....


----------



## RimRoD

Kigs have changed now anyway.


----------



## bigacb

RimRoD said:


> Kigs have changed now anyway.


To what?


----------



## RimRoD

to non existant as of a bust was the last talk.

and the latest batch has flip off on its lids instead of kigtropin


----------



## Guest

We are still wating


----------



## bigbrad

you lot got bumped hahahaha


----------



## EliteSleep

iam interested in the results also....had a read in nearly every forum known to man an its the same old question...does my batch have gh or is it fake....so this would be nice to actually see some results iam sure alot of people are waiting hard after 3months on this thread


----------



## m575

i think a lot of people have given up with the thread rather than waiting if im honest mate....


----------



## Cluk89

either ausbuilt has bonused some free GH or his mate has lol *joke*


----------



## Trenzyme

any news on this yet?


----------



## joseph

3 months later and still no results lol


----------



## micky

Any more news on this topic?


----------



## G.I. Joe Galway

Hey guys send me free stuff too!


----------



## m575

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> Hey guys send me free stuff too!


 :lol: me too


----------



## Vinney

hahahaha nothing for months .... some people are full of it.


----------



## ausbuilt

sorry guys.. have been some unforseen delays. But the fat lady has not sung yet..


----------



## Vinney

come off it ....


----------



## ausbuilt

Vinney said:


> come off it ....


i have quite a good rep on here, and I'm not going to ruin it over 3 vials of GH...


----------



## Anthony83

ausbuilt said:


> i have quite a good rep on here, and I'm not going to ruin it over 3 vials of GH...


X2, the amount of info this man has shared on this board and helped people out is unreal,give him a break,it's not that easy to get these tested,and he said he's still trying,


----------



## Clum999




----------



## Paulieb

Give him a break guys if someone is doing it as a favour these things can take some time!


----------



## markw2314

hey ausbuilt, jus read this thread today, been trying to do some research on hgh. jintropin from gene science seems like a "good" source. any advice for a newbi who has little to none experience about getting any desent somatropin to the uk. i live in eastbourne (if that helps lol)


----------



## 3752

markw2314 said:


> hey ausbuilt, jus read this thread today, been trying to do some research on hgh. jintropin from gene science seems like a "good" source. any advice for a newbi who has little to none experience about getting any desent somatropin to the uk. i live in eastbourne (if that helps lol)


Best advice would be not to touch any jintropin as it is all fake


----------



## markw2314

thanks for the heads up. advice on others to try mate?


----------



## Irish Beast

Lixus are kigs


----------



## 3752

markw2314 said:


> thanks for the heads up. advice on others to try mate?


Stick with Hyge mate to be fair the rest are not as good in my opinion.


----------



## xtical

ausbuilt said:


> But the fat lady has not sung yet..


Somebody tell that Beeeach to drop the KFC, clear her throat, we want her on in 5:001_tt2:


----------



## markw2314

whats hyge mate, tried google couldnt find out. is it a type of hgh? thanks


----------



## markw2314

looked into lixus, wat are kigs? cheers


----------



## 3752

markw2314 said:


> whats hyge mate, tried google couldnt find out. is it a type of hgh? thanks


Hygetropin


----------



## markw2314

ANYBODY ELSE NO ANY GOOD "HONEST" SOURCES FOR SOMATROPIN (HGH) ANY INFO WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED, AS THERE IS SO MUCH BULL**** OUT THERE, ITS HARD FOR A NEWBI LIKE ME TO MAKE SENSE OF IT ALL , I JUST DONT WANT TO GET MUGGED OFF BY FAKES, PEACE


----------



## markw2314

oh hygetropin, is it hard to get hold off, wats the price like to lol. (thanks for the quick reply)


----------



## 3752

markw2314 said:


> oh hygetropin, is it hard to get hold off, *wats the price like* to lol. (thanks for the quick reply)


you cannot ask for prices on the forum


----------



## markw2314

******DO NOT ASK FOR SOURCES ON THE BOARD******


----------



## Goldigger

markw2314 said:


> ANYBODY ELSE NO ANY GOOD "HONEST" SOURCES FOR SOMATROPIN (HGH) ANY INFO WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED, AS THERE IS SO MUCH BULL**** OUT THERE, ITS HARD FOR A NEWBI LIKE ME TO MAKE SENSE OF IT ALL , I JUST DONT WANT TO GET MUGGED OFF BY FAKES, PEACE


Can't post sources I think you'll find..


----------



## markw2314

******DO NOT ASK FOR SOURCES ON THE BOARD******


----------



## Goldigger

markw2314 said:


> ******DO NOT ASK FOR SOURCES ON THE BOARD******


Does that include HP sauce?


----------



## Rick_86

whers the results :\


----------



## Trenzyme

il put money on they NEVER turn up. ..its been 6 months now!! ..


----------



## 3752

Ausbuilt you need to update the guys who have sent you GH for testing


----------



## Goldigger

Looks like its not happening...he was online today...lol


----------



## lostwars

bad form that

surely he could ask this lab friend to come up with a result on one sample


----------



## Cluk89

or we could just ask him if he got good results from using the GH sent :lol:


----------



## Goldigger

Cluk89 said:


> or we could just ask him if he got good results from using the GH sent :lol:


Or we could ask him for a sample (for ourself to try) and tell him we have a mate in a lab who will test it..


----------



## Trenzyme

he was online again today but still no results or explanation to why they taking so long...


----------



## Goldigger

After reading this long winded thread http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?436935-Chinese-HGH-concerns it would seem that testing Hgh is very expensive..

Labs often require a sample of genuine Hgh to test against according to the info in that thread..so I'd assume pharma grade fits the bill for that, which isn't cheap.

And the problem being how do you know if your pharma Hgh is real if you got it from some Joe blogs or website..

One interesting problem in that thread was one lab would not give a proper quote without the guys personal details, obviously with the legal issues of Hgh in the US he was worried about legal consequences..


----------



## Trenzyme

come ausbuilt in dying to see these results,


----------



## Clum999

He should be banned for fraud and theft!


----------



## gavzilla

what a scam and a waste of time reading this thread.


----------



## m575

I'm interested to know if anyone that sent it to aus has maybe had a pm or anything about it??


----------



## bromin

hope you didn't send any you needed.


----------



## Hardc0re

Interested to know what the results were?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fair play ausbilt..how were the GH's?


----------



## 3752

this does not look good for Ausbuilt he has taken GH from others on the premise of getting it tested then he has left the board, lets hope he comes back and gives a good reason or the test results


----------



## Raptor

Pscarb said:


> this does not look good for Ausbuilt he has taken GH from others on the premise of getting it tested then he has left the board, lets hope he comes back and gives a good reason or the test results


He's not left mate and he only took a vial - he's an investment banker, not like he's gonna leave the planet for an amp of GH


----------



## Goldigger

Someone posted some test results on another board, they are from last year though..

Both from two different sources, 8iu green tops, and 10iu blues tops..Both were 70% of the said dosage

There was no mention of any brands..


----------



## Hisoka

Heheheh How funny this thraed is 

Seriously but it would make sense that his friend did promise him something that he could not live up to...

A test is hella expensive...

And here we are talking about a test that not only confirm that it is HGH in the vials but also a test that confirms how much active GH there is ;D

I know a dude who study chemistry and stuff on high level.. He is not a pusher not a drug dealer in any matter... He does take some GH himself and has always been interested in lab tests...

So he said.. That his dear friend have made lots of lab tests on China GH.. Mainly blue tops...

He said the tests turned out that in most Blues from china are 95-97% pure but they are very underdoes.. Most vials only contain 3-6 HGH.. There was a very few with over 7... Now again.. I dont have any prof of this and i dont have the lab test... And this is just some dudes word...

But still... 3iu out of 10.. now i understand why peoples often think that Pharm Grade GH is like 3-4 times stronger 

In some cases... Well this is not something that dude said... But some other claims.. That often there is Cortisone in the GH from china... A drug that retain water and does mimic the sides of GH a little...

Other says.. There is often GHRP in the vials...

IGF-1 in the vials... So your blood tests turns out to have a higher amount of IGF-1 ...

some even says theres HCG and AI  ...

This does scare the **** out of me  .. I just bought blue tops not so long time ago.. Well i will use them...

But when those kits are done i go straight back to GH from Danish NovoNordisk... I did try that before and with great results.. Unless i experience the same thing on the blue tops.. Well then I will definitely leave Chinese GH


----------



## 3752

Raptor said:


> He's not left mate and he only took a vial - he's an investment banker, not like he's gonna leave the planet for an amp of GH


i understand that but he does need to come on and address this as many think he took alot from members and did nothing with them, my input into this is just from a MOD POV nothing else i like the guy but he needs to address this issue.



Hisoka said:


> Heheheh How funny this thraed is
> 
> Seriously but it would make sense that his friend did promise him something that he could not live up to...
> 
> A test is hella expensive...
> 
> And here we are talking about a test that not only confirm that it is HGH in the vials but also a test that confirms how much active GH there is ;D
> 
> I know a dude who study chemistry and stuff on high level.. He is not a pusher not a drug dealer in any matter... He does take some GH himself and has always been interested in lab tests...
> 
> So he said.. That his dear friend have made lots of lab tests on China GH.. Mainly blue tops...
> 
> He said the tests turned out that in most Blues from china are 95-97% pure but they are very underdoes.. Most vials only contain 3-6 HGH.. There was a very few with over 7... Now again.. I dont have any prof of this and i dont have the lab test... And this is just some dudes word...
> 
> But still... 3iu out of 10.. now i understand why peoples often think that Pharm Grade GH is like 3-4 times stronger
> 
> In some cases... Well this is not something that dude said... But some other claims.. That often there is Cortisone in the GH from china... A drug that retain water and does mimic the sides of GH a little...
> 
> Other says.. There is often GHRP in the vials...
> 
> IGF-1 in the vials... So your blood tests turns out to have a higher amount of IGF-1 ...
> 
> some even says theres HCG and AI  ...
> 
> This does scare the **** out of me  .. I just bought blue tops not so long time ago.. Well i will use them...
> 
> But when that kit is done i go straight back to GH from Danish NovoNordisk... I did try that before and with great results.. Unless i experience the same thing on the blue tops.. Well then I will definitely leave Chinese GH


this is the main reason why i steer away from generics and the reason i only use Pharma GH (unless travelling with work then i use Hyge)

the issue with testing is that on the net many guys say they have tested either GH or gear but never produce Lab tests which are needed to backup claims, i do agree with you on the underdoses issue with generics though as 4iu of GH is 4iu of GH ...


----------



## Naneek

Hay guys, Just wanted to say you should all back off Ausbuilt. he has been a bloody huge help to me and has took lots of his time to answer all of our complex questions. His knowledge on the drugs we use is far superior to that of 99% of most others. He is a valuable member of this community. He shares his knowlege freely and is very tollerent and understanding.

I feel he has been let down by a friend who for what ever reason has failed to achieve what he promised Ausbuilt. I, and I am sure 99% of you out there believe he is getting ungraceful flack from a minority that have had no dealings with him. lets face it 20-30£ worth of growth is nothing to him.

I know that in the background he will be doing his best to keep biting his lip and not retaliate to these mindless comments and trying to get his mate in the lab to come good.

Please all show your support for Ausbilt here and show the few what we think of him. Naneek. :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Naneek said:


> Hay guys, Just wanted to say you should all back off Ausbuilt. he has been a bloody huge help to me and has took lots of his time to answer all of our complex questions. His knowledge on the drugs we use is far superior to that of 99% of most others. He is a valuable member of this community. He shares his knowlege freely and is very tollerent and understanding.
> 
> I feel he has been let down by a friend who for what ever reason has failed to achieve what he promised Ausbuilt. I, and I am sure 99% of you out there believe he is getting ungraceful flack from a minority that have had no dealings with him. lets face it 20-30£ worth of growth is nothing to him.
> 
> I know that in the background he will be doing his best to keep biting his lip and not retaliate to these mindless comments and trying to get his mate in the lab to come good.
> 
> Please all show your support for Ausbilt here and show the few what we think of him. Naneek. :thumb:


Hold on mate the reason why the comments have been posted is because Ausbuilt has not commented on this thread and seems to have dissapeared or at least stopped posting.......i am sure this is not a scam as it would be pointless but some guys do feel let down so not saying anything makes the matter worse, a simple post explaining the situation is all that is needed.........


----------



## Naneek

Pscarb said:


> Hold on mate the reason why the comments have been posted is because Ausbuilt has not commented on this thread and seems to have dissapeared or at least stopped posting.......i am sure this is not a scam as it would be pointless but some guys do feel let down so not saying anything makes the matter worse, a simple post explaining the situation is all that is needed.........


Pscarb, he has explained this. Mate in the lab got busy and he will get on it asap. its hard to go demanding results from a friend doing you a freebie favour in someone else's lab and pressing them to hurry on the result. I think he has been let down badly and now he is paying the price for trying to be super helpful. lets face it we all want to know how good the gear is. I notice the guys that donated the Growth are not screaming here, we just need to be a little more understanding. I do however appreciate everyone's disappointment.


----------



## 3752

Naneek said:


> Pscarb, he has explained this. Mate in the lab got busy and he will get on it asap. its hard to go demanding results from a friend doing you a freebie favour in someone else's lab and pressing them to hurry on the result. I think he has been let down badly and now he is paying the price for trying to be super helpful. lets face it we all want to know how good the gear is. I notice the guys that donated the Growth are not screaming here, we just need to be a little more understanding. I do however appreciate everyone's disappointment.


they may not be screaming on the thread but believe me we have had PM's about this now i understand he may of been let down (to be honest i have no interest in the thread until it was reported) but he has not posted on this thread for a very long time this was/is my point, they might be a perfectly good reason for this and to be fair i don't care but as a MOD we have to chime in when things are reported.

i am not sure on the paying the price comment though? what price has he paid??


----------



## Naneek

Pscarb said:


> i am not sure on the paying the price comment though? what price has he paid??


I take it this question is rhetorical!


----------



## 3752

Naneek said:


> I take it this question is rhetorical!


yes you say he is paying the price for trying to help, what price as he paid??


----------



## Naneek

Pscarb said:


> yes you say he is paying the price for trying to help, what price as he paid??


"A rhetorical question is a figure of speech in the form of a question posed for its persuasive effect without the expectation of a reply"

You are asking a question to which you already know the answer! I'm going to hold my tongue now. Have a great day Pscarb.


----------



## 3752

Naneek said:


> "A rhetorical question is a figure of speech in the form of a question posed for its persuasive effect without the expectation of a reply"
> 
> You are asking a question to which you already know the answer! I'm going to hold my tongue now. Have a great day Pscarb.


No hold on you have said he is paying the price for being helpful, as yet i have seen no indication that he has suffered because HE offered to get these brands tested.......so please don't hold your tongue explain what you mean.....you seem to make out he is the one that is suffering from this and yet he offered and not come on the thread to explain what has happened?? why is it you are his voice?


----------



## apple

testing would of only been valid for the batch that was tested ,it would mean nothing imo as every batch differs so to test one batch of gerneic gh and then pin them results on furture batchs is a bit nieve imo ...testing tells us nothing....


----------



## apple

What ever happened to the tests ?


----------



## sorebuttman

Mans got bumped


----------



## Brutal1

Bump!


----------



## stone14

ausbuilt said:


> yep! via e-mail one sample's done so far; think all the results should be in over the next couple of weeks- I don't push it as its a favour  *you can't argue with free! LOL*


may say it all....


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

what an amusing read that was lol, I dont think aus would of scammed you out of the growth though it would of only be a days worth to him and like people says he has a good rep on here and personaly he has helped me out with all my questions.

Now if anyone wants to send me some free hgh please feel free to ask for my addressee lol


----------



## lostwars

i was thinking about this thread today as id forgotten about it seems,

im not the only one

he may have been honest in the 1st place and got the results, emailed the suppliers of the HGH and told them hed release the findings unless they fixed him up with some $s or gear

maybe i m well away withwhat happened maye his inside man went to ground and ausbuilt decided to stay silent too

i doubt anyone here would have had a problem if he came up withs ome response regarding been let down

its a sickner to have waited so long and here naut back


----------



## tom42021

Omg it looks like nothings gonna happen then for sure!


----------



## sniper83

oh dear feel free to send me some GH lads ill get you results when ive blasted it all in lol


----------

